# Hiya everyone!



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi I just came at this forum today, wow they're so much talented artists here.
My name is Fran?ois Jolin and I'm from Montreal, Canada. I compose music since my teens, now at 28. I'm making my way slowly throught the maze that is Filmmusic work. Hoping that someday I'll make a living with it.

Anyhow I'm glad to have find this forum...Hope to get to know better the peoples here !

Take care
Tx

-Fran?ois


----------



## Jackull (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome Francois,

I'm sure you'll enjoy it here with the rest of the talented gangs. Look forward to hear some of your post music & goodluck with your venture...

jackULL


----------



## Spirit57 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello and welcome Francois,

Yes, please post some compositions!

Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2005)

Ey Fran?ois,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.! I went to your site and listened to some of your stuff! Great work man... sounds very good...

Cheers,


----------



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome everyone and Tx Sid for the comments, I've been to your site as well. Amazing work out there!!

And I'll be posting a composition soon, I promise!


----------



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok I've post a composition! You can hear it throught here http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=26860#26860

Tx!
Cheers


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Elfen, I remember you from IRC.


----------



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh yes I think I remember you when I was eager to see how EWQLSO Silver was performing 

Glad to see you here choc0thrax!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi - welcome onboard.

Your website doesn't seem to work in Firefox btw.


----------



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Mmm I got Firefox and it work fine. What does it do?

Tx for the welcome btw.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 13, 2005)

Somehow it didn't let me enter last night, I got the logo but no menu appeared, also after rebooting.

It works now - great music btw. Always good to see a fellow multi-instrumentalist :D


----------



## Elfen (Oct 13, 2005)

Tx Herman!


----------

